
Conflict Resolution with “guns” - tosh
http://gun.js.org/distributed/matters.html
======
wincy
Wow this has to be the most mobile hostile website I’ve seen in a long time.
Unreadable, all the text is relegated to 1/4 of the right of the screen.

